# 97 Fleetwood Bounder 34J Gas Tank Leak



## Boothman1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just purchased used Bounder and find the gas tank leaking somewhere on the top of tank. Is this a new problem?
Was there ever a recall for this problem?? Any one know how to drop tank safely???


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: 97 Fleetwood Bounder 34J Gas Tank Leak

Welcome to the forum.  Even if there was a recall you will get no help from Fleetwood as the Fleetwood then is no longer.  Most likely is a hose or sender unit leaking.  Does it only leak when Ful?  If so probably where the guage sender unit is.  If all time probably hose or fitting.  Drain all the fuel out you can.  Do not have a droplight where any spilled gas can spill on it. Be careful of static elecricity. you will need a jack of help to lower the tank.  If using a jack use a board, plywood ect to support tank. May have to lower enough to get to top and disconnect lines before droping all the way.  Good luck.


----------



## Clay L (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: 97 Fleetwood Bounder 34J Gas Tank Leak

Actually Fleetwood assets were purchased by another company and is in business. The new company is providing warranty service on units made before the purchase. They will provide parts and information on older units as well so a call to customer service might be worthwhile.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: 97 Fleetwood Bounder 34J Gas Tank Leak

I know Fleetwood is still in business but I'll bet they want honor anything on a 97 other than maybe info.  As far as if there was a recall there are places on the internet that will tell you if there have been any recalls.  Just goggle recalls.


----------

